# The Last Airbender: Legend of Korra Trailer



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 24, 2011)

This was released at Comic-Con!
[youtube]m_VkHYtS6MY[/youtube]
Oh, how the music brings back so many memories!

Here is a more informative post w/ pictures too!
http://thejasminedragon.tumblr.com/post/79...news-masterpost

The Firebender is so hotttt


----------



## machomuu (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes!  I'm psyched, it looks pretty darn good.  I loved the original, and I'm sure this one'll be good, too.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 24, 2011)

The Avatar is a woman now? This is going to be BOSS.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 24, 2011)

OH GOD YES.

I loved The Legend of Aang. Can't wait for this one to come out.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks pretty sweet! I'm excited.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jul 24, 2011)

YEAH MAN! I was waiting for news of this show! C'mon, it's gotta start playing soon! I gotta watch it!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, that is some fluid animation. Will definitely be checking this out.


----------



## naruses (Jul 24, 2011)

Can't wait!!! Ive been a fan of this series since the first episode!!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 24, 2011)

Heck yeah, this was unexpected. Although I'm unsure why it's still called The Last Airbender. Other then marketing purposes obviously.


----------



## 1234turtles (Jul 24, 2011)

wait aang is dead


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 24, 2011)

It is going to be awesome!!!! Wait for the inevitable splash down of new Avatar games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







			
				1234turtles said:
			
		

> wait aang is dead
> Looks like it.
> 
> Probably be a back story on how he die and back story to the other characters.
> ...


Isn't she technically still the last airbender?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 24, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, she's a water bender. She's the next avatar after Aang. The bending style of the avatar is on a cycle. Air, Water, Earth, Fire.

Also, the cycle dictates the order in which they must learn their bending skills. So for Korra, she'll learn Water first, obviously. Then Earth, then Fire, and finally Air.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 24, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, she was born as a water bender,but as far as I know she the only one that can airbend.


----------



## KuRensan (Jul 24, 2011)

If I'm right is the legend of Korra 100 years after the legend of aang and is bending forbidden ^^ I could be wrong but I heard it somewhere on youtube a while ago


----------



## hundshamer (Jul 24, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Heck yeah, this was unexpected. Although I'm unsure why it's still called The Last Airbender. Other then marketing purposes obviously.


Maybe the story explains it. Just as speculation it could be the avatar needs to save Aang's direct descendant the new last airbender to preserve balance.


----------



## Species8472 (Jul 24, 2011)

The Legend of Korra takes place around 70 years after the events of the previous show. From the information I have seen so far only one of Aang's children has been able to learn airbending. So that is who Korra must learn it from.


----------



## dgwillia (Jul 24, 2011)

Damn, thats pretty awesome. Was kinda hoping for one last bit of "The Last Airbender". But this is better than nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, wonder if Toph is still alive. Seeing as Earthbenders seem to live a hell of a long time.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder if they'll stick to the 26 ordered episodes or will it end up being 60+ like the original series.
I'm personally hoping for the latter.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 25, 2011)

Species8472 said:
			
		

> The Legend of Korra takes place around 70 years after the events of the previous show. From the information I have seen so far only one of Aang's children has been able to learn airbending. So that is who Korra must learn it from.
> I see...
> 
> 
> ...



Base on the link, there would be more than that. 

Well it could be two small seasons,but I doubt it. 

I hope they don't mess this up like that guy did to that movie.


----------



## Paarish (Jul 25, 2011)

omigosh... i can't wait...
that music is so nostalgic...


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I the only one weirded out by the fact the new cartoon takes place _in New York_?


----------



## hunter291 (Jul 25, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Am I the only one weirded out by the fact the new cartoon takes place _in New York_?



where the f did you got that information ? The link in the first post says

"The city is founded by Aang and Zuko- Called United Republic, built after the 100 year war. "

United Republic =/= New York oO


----------



## Byronic Hero (Jul 25, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lol looks good.
So the next avatar is from Water Nation and shes a girl?


----------



## Veho (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks like the 1930s New York. 



Spoiler: High rise buildings, Central Park, oldtimer cars and gangsters.



























Dunno, it's just kinda weird.


----------



## Ringo619 (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks  freaking awesome!!! but its not the same without aang Dx hope they show him in  a flash back


----------



## Daizu (Jul 25, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> It looks like the 1930s New York.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I noticed that too. But tophats and longcoats = badass, so it's all good in my book. Times have changed in the Avatar world so surely things are gonna be different.

Anyway, Avatar was a part of my childhood and I really can't wait for this! I hope it's every bit as a good as the first season. Time to rewatch the series again, I guess.


----------



## machomuu (Jul 25, 2011)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Heck yeah, this was unexpected. Although I'm unsure why it's still called The Last Airbender. Other then marketing purposes obviously.


Probably, though I still would have been happier with "Avatar - The Legend of Korra".


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jul 25, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, but I'd hazard a guess that they couldn't call it that due a certain other "Avatar" that has come out recently. I still think the current title could work assuming Aang's son is the only Air Bender alive.


----------



## azntiger (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't really care for the name. but all I want to see is the series itself. I hope it's going to be like the first one, not storywise but the length.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

I came.


----------



## Hakoda (Jul 26, 2011)

That was pretty slick, nice animation. Sokka-Like guy at the end was funny XD

Should be a good show, can't wait. Better get on Netflix.


----------



## Dead End (Jul 26, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it.. Tezin (Aang's son) has 3 other kids so any of them could be an airbender if not all of them..
Plus the Series isnt based on Tezin...
I Wish they kept the name "Avatar: Legend of Korra"


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 26, 2011)

Nickelodeon is stupid. Make the damn series longer than just 26 episodes. They are selling the series short by doing this.


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 26, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Nickelodeon is stupid. Make the damn series longer than just 26 episodes. They are selling the series short by doing this.


The original series was planned to have a series span with about the same number of episodes; However, the show got really popular and they ended up extending the story to encompass all of the elements.

The same could happen to this show.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> Nickelodeon is stupid. Make the damn series longer than just 26 episodes. They are selling the series short by doing this.


The creator said its more than 1 season.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Source? Proof?

I will be overjoyed if this story has more than one season.  Nickelodeon needs to redeem the series ever since M. Night Shyamalan released that piece of shit movie last year.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jul 26, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:
			
		

> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://thejasminedragon.tumblr.com/post/79...news-masterpost


----------



## Haloman800 (Jul 26, 2011)

AlanJohn said:
			
		

> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's going to be 2 seasons, but only 26 episodes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Last_Airb...Legend_of_Korra


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jul 26, 2011)

This sure is gonna be great. I'm a bit worried that the characters may not interest me as much as those in the in Aang's story. Zuko and his uncle was just pure awesomeness. From what i see so far the character design isn't that great, IMO. Either way i'm still gonna watch this.


----------



## Ivan Coyne (Jul 27, 2011)

I love this show very much,  can't wait to see it. Hahh


----------



## Narayan (Jul 27, 2011)

i can't find the right word to express what i'm feeling right now. 

but somehow, my face is like this:


----------



## Traversal (Jul 30, 2011)

Woah, this is a really unexpected surprise. From the looks of it, I'm glad they're handling it the way they are. So much different from what I could have ever guessed.


----------



## Ivory Allbright (Jul 30, 2011)

Love it so much, I even can't express it with a single word!OMG! I need to calm down and have patience.


----------



## Langin (Jul 30, 2011)

I really want to see this series. The last scene with the guy with the mask turning around gave me the idea of ninja gaiden 3. lol.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 30, 2011)

[/quote]

No, she's a water bender. She's the next avatar after Aang. The bending style of the avatar is on a cycle. Air, Water, Earth, Fire.


[/quote]
You know, with that logic, Nick could make avatar for as long as they want and it would never get bring.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks interesting.

Loved the Legend of Aang.
Pretty sure this one will be just as good.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jul 31, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually the name 'The Last Airbender' still makes sense, because at the beginning of the series she has already learned to control water, fire and earth and has to start her search for the Last Airbender which is Tenzin.


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 31, 2011)

You know, we could actually have 4 series if we go on this road. xD I wouldn't mind.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 31, 2011)

I came.

I loved The Last Airbender (I watched it all not too long ago) and I'm super hyped for any sequel. The animation is impressive and the art style is excellent. It's the high quality cartoon I've been waiting for.


----------



## Shoat (Jul 31, 2011)

Finally some epicsauce to wash away the bad taste left behind by that horrible, horrible live action movie.


----------

